# Pontins - January 2016 - Picture Heavy!



## mockingbird (Jan 23, 2016)

I was one of those lucky children that was never dragged here, while my family spoke of it once my fathers work came first, which gave me more or less free roam of London instead. Sadly many years later Pontins caught up with me an not through my own choice, while I was discussing plans to expand my portfolio, an generally planning my last trip of 2015 a friend decided he wanted to go here... So I was forced!!! after no sleep and generally feeling so knackered to move, I was in two minds if to even bother taking the camera, but upon our parking some young weed smoking vandals gave me the better instinct to take my camera with me, within a few moments we was walking around the place, while walking I casually snapped the odd shot with less thought an soon I lost all interest an began snapping away like a tourist on holiday! 

Seeing many family stay rooms looking the same, an eventually being inside the main reception area, lightpainting went out the window as less an less effort was made, but all while I was feeling miserable my friend, my partner an her brother enjoyed the place. I was going to ride the little bmx bike I found around the place, but I was certain I would fall asleep! 

The one highlight came when I saw the zip line, an decided I should at least attempt to climb it, avoiding the white van occasionally driving around, an with the little kids smashing a few windows, an me scaring them off site, we climbed up the zip wire tower an with my best efforts on no sleep, eating junkfood an generally feeling bored, tried to make something of nothing.

Soon I preferred being up the top than down below, an caught a few peaceful moments watching the sun go down with it reflecting on the small puddles ontop of those guest rooms, then we was off to the swimming pool, by this point one shot with waving a torch around was all I could muster an then we set off for the 3 hour drive back to Kent. Company I was with happy an cheerful, me falling asleep easily. 

Dont get me wrong I am sure many of you loved exploring this place, or many of you would like too, but for me the place is little to nothing, maybe I am spoiled over the years, but it does have some highlights worth photographing, but only go if you feel the need to. 

Here is my shots with minimal effort an trying to be arty with no sleep, also shockingly enough it is rather picture heavy!












































































If you made it past my rambling and tourist photos cheers!


----------



## jskinner (Jan 23, 2016)

A mate of mine is security here, and told us he was somewhat kind to you as he escorted you which is always good. 

Good pics, such a shame it's ended up this way though as we used to holiday here years ago with the Rock & Roll Weekenders taking all of our classic and american cars.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 23, 2016)

You've captured this site really well,Thanks for showing.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 23, 2016)

jskinner said:


> A mate of mine is security here, and told us he was somewhat kind to you as he escorted you which is always good.
> 
> Good pics, such a shame it's ended up this way though as we used to holiday here years ago with the Rock & Roll Weekenders taking all of our classic and american cars.



If only security did escort us, I would of left without spending two hours walking around, didnt see any security up close only a white van from zip tower an once inside building, surprised it even had security with its state.


----------



## jskinner (Jan 23, 2016)

mockingbird said:


> If only security did escort us, I would of left without spending two hours walking around, didnt see any security up close only a white van from zip tower an once inside building, surprised it even had security with its state.



Ah must have been someone else nevermind


----------



## smiler (Jan 23, 2016)

It's nice that you enjoyed it MB, good pics through, Thanks


----------



## Lavino (Jan 23, 2016)

Nice old skool bmx looks like a haro master.


----------



## urban-dorset (Jan 23, 2016)

I really like that cracked window one.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 23, 2016)

urban-dorset said:


> I really like that cracked window one.



I agree, I also like that shot. Cannot be replicated.


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 2, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> I agree, I also like that shot. Cannot be replicated.



Why thank you, im sure someone will try


----------



## Shells (Feb 10, 2016)

Wow!
Went here some time in the summer last year, didn't see any security.
We couldn't get into the swimming pool area or up the zip tower. Such a shame as it looks amazing!
Will have to take a trip down there again soon


----------

